# rockler dovetail jig



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have a craftsman router and i recently purchased a rockler 12" dovetail jig. i am having difficulties in setting up the router. the kit comes with a bushing and the carbide tipped bit. i am not understanding how the bushing hooks to the base of the craftsman router base. has anyone ever had a craftsman router using the rockler jig? are there any missing parts that there not telling me about or can anyone help me so i can move on and start routing....please any help. i don't know how to set the bushing up...........


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Reds, it's not you... its your router. Craftsmen routers come in many flavors and types. From what I know about my own Craftsman my guess is you will find an opening with 3 screw holes around it in your base plate. This base plate is designed to work with Craftsman guide bushings only. I know my 2 guide bushings are plastic and flimsy to boot. The good news is this is a simple fix. You can buy a replacement base plate for your router that will accept the Porter Cable style bushing that came with your jig. Many aftermarket companies sell base plates. As long as you need to change the base plate anyways, consider the options. Clear is nice, gives you a bit more view of your work. Oversize is very handy for use with jigs and fixtures. Some have circle cutting features built in. That said, you can build your own out of 1/4" Masonite or plastic. Round or square is fine. Remove your base plate and use it as a pattern for the 3 mounting holes. Buy yourself a 1/8" veining bit, these are very cheap, (maybe $2) and mount it in your router. Attach your base plate and slowly plunge your bit through it for a right on the money center point. Remove the plate and off to the drill press where you will drill 2 different sized holes to mount the collar. Forstner bits are the answer for this job. The bottom hole is first. Its larger and goes only deep enough to give you a small lip. Then drill down from the top side with a bit the same size as your threaded sleeve. If you measured right your guide bushing should mount up perfect now. If it sits below the bottom surface you can easily reinstall the larger bit and adjust the depth to flush. This 3 step drilling process may seem silly at first, but it allows you to use the 1/8" center hole to locate both drill bits.
Hope this helped.


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

aniceone2hold

awesome,,,,very nice!!!!!! thank you..........that is exactly what i needed to know.. now if i buy this porter cable router base rather than making it, will the new router base also fit the craftsman bushings that i have? or will i have to get new bushings all around? is there anyway that you could post a picture of your craftsman router with the bushing that is needed for this dovetail jig............just so i can see what it's supposed tp look like. the picture that came with the instructions doesn't show much detail on how it's supposed to look........so far i appreciate your advice.........


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Craftsman is pretty much proprietary stuff. It is designed to be different than what other people sell to keep the business at home. The short answer is you will need to buy PC style bushings. Brass is preferred over steel bushings since there is less chance of it nicking a bit during set ups plus the brass bushings don't tend to loosen up like the steel ones do. The good news is many companies make/sell them so you are more likely to find a good price. I found my set on sale at Rockler for $19.95 last year. Keep your origonal base plate and guide bushings together. I bought a Craftsman commercial router for $20 because it didnt have a base plate. Get the idea?
I will post a photo tomorrow showing my Craftsman with a guide bushing installed. I will include photo's of a PC style base plate, a Bosch base plate and the 4 different types of guide bushings I have. You asked an excellent question, it comes up for just about every brand out there. The photo's I post should help many users.


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

aniceone2hold.................

one last question. i was looking on the rockler website and they sell a "clear" routerbaseand a kit that carries all the bushings tht you could possible need. now the base has tons of holes on it that assume are for different makes of routers. is this the base that can be used for the craftsman router?????? i also have one of the sign making kits that came with the two bushings. now those fit my router but if i were to replace the base with the rockler one would i have to discard the sign making kit bushings as well???? i saw the router base and bushing s for about 25.00 off rockler web site.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry I dont have those photo's up yet. When the site went down I put it on the back burner. The Craftsman bushings will only fit a Craftsman router base plate. No other use for them. I'm sure the clear base plate can be used with your router, worst case you will have to drill and countersink 3 holes. I will check it out and get back to you on this.


----------



## lopez (Oct 28, 2010)

*craftsman router, rockler dovetail jig*



reds_21 said:


> I have a craftsman router and i recently purchased a rockler 12" dovetail jig. i am having difficulties in setting up the router. the kit comes with a bushing and the carbide tipped bit. i am not understanding how the bushing hooks to the base of the craftsman router base. has anyone ever had a craftsman router using the rockler jig? are there any missing parts that there not telling me about or can anyone help me so i can move on and start routing....please any help. i don't know how to set the bushing up...........


you need a new base plate for your router, part #3122924000, you can order it online at sears.com, it only costs around 3 dollars


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lopez, you responded to a 5 year old thread. Sears has made many changes over the years. The part you mentioned was not available when the thread was started.


----------

